# no hub wrench



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

anyone have experience with the tool that does both nuts of the no hub coupling at the same time think maybe made by wheeler rex


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't used this particular one but have used a multi nut pneumatic one and I loved it. Had one for a 4 nut husky band too. 

Is this the one you're talking about?


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

thats the one didnt know they made one for the 4 band husky style 
is ti easy to use tighten evenly worth the expense?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

kiddplum said:


> thats the one didnt know they made one for the 4 band husky style
> is ti easy to use tighten evenly worth the expense?


It seems to me that tightening both at the same time would make it difficult to properly align the band.

I generally start out with a nut driver to align and snug-up and then use a Seekonk torque wrench for the final torque.

I've been eye-balling the Milwaukee M12 No-Hub driver, but cannot justify the cost when I'm this close to retirement.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I just use a 12v bosch impact driver and follow up with the sekonk for proper torque. Couldn't be easier in my mind. I don't think I would like doing both at one time it just doesn't seem like the band would tighten up even.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I have that Milwaukee cordless no hub driver. It's okay, but battery life is not what I consider great. I did a bunch of 8" storm this week and had to change batteries very fast. Had three on rotation all day.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Been doing strictly cast iron no hub since augest. Use a hilti impact gun on #2 setting (3 settings) and finish with torque wrench. Works excellent done 10's of thousands of bands this way.


----------

